# Marineland Emperor 400 Filter



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyone have the Marineland Emperor Bio-Wheel 400 Power Filter? I'd like to know if it's good or not before I go out and make the purchase. I want to use this for a turtle tank.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...0/cl0/marinelandemperorbiowheel400powerfilter


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You'd have to pay me at least $200 to consider having one of those in my home. I've had the 400 and 280. Absolute horse crapp in my opinion.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

What could you recommend as a turtle filter?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Doesn't really matter. It's still an aquarium. Whatever's adequate for the turtle. Aquaclear 110 maybe.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Agree with AquariAM, I bought one for a friend's fish tank a few years back. Its loud, evaporates the water FAST which makes it louder because of the waterfall it makes.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Here are the things I would rather buy for the same money:

About 100 mouse traps which I would then walk through just to avoid having to buy that filter

Couple hundred noisy crickets

About 200 cans (buy bulk) of TAB soda (*gag)

about six kilos of that disgusting purple gum that tastes like shaving cream that you prank your friends with... or at least *did... in the 80's...

100 cans of dog food even though I don't have a dog


----------

